# You're Blocked...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it should be a rule that a yearly review of who you've blocked should be mandatory. On Jan 1 of each new year all blocks would automatically become unblocked unless you go in and "refresh" the block NLT Dec 31. Joe, you may want to start reviewing your blocks sometime in Nov. Jimc unblocked me and we seem to be getting along swimmingly. Things change. I'm betting that a lot of people that have me blocked have come to their senses and have just forgotten about the block. To start with I can't understand why anyone would ever block me. Is it something I said? I don't think so.

On the other hand those that get unblocked can request to be reblocked. Those that can't handle the pressure that goes with trying to keep someone happy. Just block me at the beginning of the year because you're probably going to disagree with something I say and block me anyway. Let's get it over with now…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LJ's should make block lists public … just like the Bud lists.

Who's blocking who, who's blocking me, who's blocking you and who's block list you're on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good idea. Let's make block lists public. Anyone else like DaN's idea?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Just accept that it's a clash of personalities. No biggie.

Anyway, I thought when it comes to friends v enemies, enemies won hands down?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, there you go again changing your post. To answer your first post, yes there is a reason for everything. To answer your second post yes I prefer enemies…I just like to know who they are. I don't think much about clash of personalities. They either fit mine or not. Poor them.

Renners, you take this site way to serious and read more into my posts than is necessary. I'm a very simple guy that likes to spout about nothing and everything. Unless I'm posting about wood (which I do every so often) don't take what I say as anything but my current thought. They come and go like the wind…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, one more thought. If a person's objective in life is to do nothing but fit in and never upset the apple cart, then what a boring life. I respect someone like Joe far more than someone that doesn't have the courage or conviction to say what they think. That I disagree with him on almost everything has nothing to do with my respect for him. I would much rather hear a personal point of view than a point of view that the person thinks will please everyone. Sure, you'll be buddied a thousand times but who gives a ********************. Too many folks just "want to get along" without saying what they truly think.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldn't block anybody, even though people have blocked me. I don't know why people would feel compelled to block me, as I'm not typically a guy people would want to block, unlike DKV.

But, yeah, it'd be cool it I became unblocked. Then, I could go to them and see if I could actually DO something to get blocked again.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe you were blocked for a reason, did you consider that?

there, is that better?

As you are so keen to point out, yes, I did change my post, simply because I had to go and collect my daughter from school and didn't have time to elaborate on the above.

And now I have to go and spray a unit I'm making, if that's ok with you.

Maybe you were blocked for a reason, did you consider that?

I think I have a pretty good idea why you would be blocked, but what do you think? 
Why would anybody block you or consider you have nothing worthwhile to contribute to Lumberjocks?

I am only asking the question. Look within yourself.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That's very good renners. At last a true answer. No more of that mealy mouth crap. I respect you for saying your thoughts. I had to pull it out of you but you did good.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I do not really care if I am blocked or not. I do not block at all as I want to hear if I am being an ass in my own threads. I am here to learn more about wood etc. I also show my wood creations and comment on other people's work. In off-topic forum any thing goes. I give and take as I see fit. If I get blocked, so be it. I do think that blocking somebody is just a sign of insecurity.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Just accept the fact that some people don't want anything to do with you. Move on, get past it and show us what your are building. Seems to me those are the folks you should be talking to anyway.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dwain, right now I'm building raised panel doors for some cabinets. You may not believe it but I can do two things at once. Well, not really. Wood, forum, wood, forum…something like that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Instead of blocking, I think it would be better if we had "hiding". That way, if I thought someone was an idiot, I'd just put him on my hide list. He could still post all he wanted, including on threads started by me, but I wouldn't have to see it.

I'd prefer that because we would all be in charge of minding our *own* business (controlling what we look at) as opposed to trying to control someone else's behavior in where they can or can't post.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, I can tell you don't like the year end review thing.

If you hid who you don't want to see and others interacted with the hidden person on your thread then you'd be missing out on the whole story.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Holiday Season will never be the same:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice, Chuck. You just named the annual block review. Block Party it is. Now, if I could get Martin to agree…

Joe, are you out there? What do you think of the idea?

Jimc, what are your thoughts?

BTW, I know that Joe, HMike and Jonathon have me blocked. It's difficult to ascertain who has me blocked. Can you guys that have me blocked come forward and tell me? That way I can make a case for getting unblocked…or not.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There you go baiting again. Some would argue that you are a master at that.

Do you seriously not comprehend why some members have you blocked?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, there's a difference between comprehending and caring. I say what I think. If you refer to that as baiting then so be it. Point out the baiting in this thread so I can be certain I understand what you are talking about. Don't get shy on me renners. Go for it. This could turn into a great discussion of perceptions and realities…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DKV…there should be a prohibition against blocking in the "corner bar" area. Let's put it in the real world where you simply shrug at whatever somebody says or take it outside or quit going to that bar.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"Charlie, I can tell you don't like the year end review thing."

No, I think it's a good idea actually.

"If you hid who you don't want to see and others interacted with the hidden person on your thread then you'd be missing out on the whole story."

Personally, I would never hide or block anybody. I just prefer the concept of hiding because I don't think anyone other than the site's owners should have a right to control where other people post. If someone is offensive enough, their behavior should be reported, and they should be banned from posting on the site period. But it just doesn't seem right to let people post in a public forum, and allow them to control who can or cannot respond based solely on their own personal whims.

I have no problem with the concept of being able to block someone from sending you PM's. That's a different situation.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

renners. did you just call him a master baiter?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, I like what you're saying. However, you will always have those that just have to drive by and peek in to see what's happening. When their peek sees something they don't like they'll complain. They want to be part of it but not part of it. They want to critique but not be critiqued. Such are us humans…

Renners, you're not making a statement and then backing away…are you?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

See #15.

My interpretation of above post is you are openly taunting Joe, Jimc, Joe again, HM and Jonathan.

Maybe I'm wrong.

I'd be interested in what other people think.

A simple 'sincere' or 'taunting' would do.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie, I said some people might argue that he is a master at baiting.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Master baiter…master at baiting…six of one, 1/2 dozen of another…

Renner, before you and your guys go and send me to prison I would like to have a say. I am sincere in wanting to know why those three and others have me blocked. How can I improve others without being improved by others? There was no baiting intended…just a sincere question which they probably won't respond to because they've forgotten. Now that's baiting…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually you can take HMike off the list…I don't care why he has me blocked. Another example…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DKV…I guess you are right…people are too super-sensitive lately (I got a nasty reply a few months ago from somebody that only read every third word of something I wrote and took great offense…and then his friends only read his reply without following the thread at all and jumped on me as well).

Without getting into the entire story, I had a situation with a "difficult" employee that was too quick to make every opportunity an issue with people around her. We settled on a "10 chit" rule…you get 10 per year…burn them all on Jan 2 if you want…or save them for when it is important. Choose your battles is good advice, especially if the number of battles is limited.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If it helps, DKV, I'll tell HM that you are really crushed that he has spurned your advances and that you'd like a second chance.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

renners, you characterize DKV's comments as taunting. I characterize them as trolling. If you've done much fishing, you probably know what trolling is.

For this setting (an Internet messageboard), an even better fishing analogy might be that of setting out a trotline. You periodically check your line to see if any of your targets (bait) have received a response.

I just heard a news story this week about how getting "likes" to something you've posted on Facebook produces a certain chemical reaction in the brain. And that chemical reaction can become addictive. I think it might be similar to when another person strikes at the bait one has set out on this or any messageboard.

Just my opinion.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That's ok Cosmic…I'm sure he already knows. There's a whole drama thing that goes on behind the scenes with PMs. I think of PMs as running and telling or whispering to each other. Maybe I'm just paranoid…no I can't be…am I?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

mark…you are describing the old Pavlov experiments…I hope the story you read didn't involve new research funded with my money. It would be akin to spending $$$ on telling us that a wheel should be round.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok guys, here's the deal. Let's vote on whether or not DKV should be on the LJ forum. Either yes or no, there are the only two choices. Voting will be open from now to Sunday night. I will abide by the outcome. How should we do this? Start another thread? Start to spread the word.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

MD, I get where you're coming from.

Is there such a thing as selective trolling?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I think the list should be visible or at least the blocked user shoul have a notification.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Forget the vote off.

What about "LUMBERDOME?" 'Two Jocks enter, one Jock leave' kinda deal like in Mad Max III.

HM would rip your head off.

Martin could referee. (In which case, you'd definitely be f*cked*).

Charlie could be official photographer.

Someone could video it and put it on YouTube.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

How do we know you wouldn't be back as DKV2, or would it be DKVI, in case you were last DKIV?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't there some Jock out there who has almost everyone blocked?

Personally i don't give a Rats if someone blocks me or not, look what they are missing 

Blocking is a adolescent kid's game,,,Mama, boo-hoo somebody blocked me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Promise…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, you're right. HMike is a pretty bad lookin' dude. He could even kick your butt…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

He would have to catch me first DKV.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Personally i don't give a Rats if someone blocks me or not, look what they are missing 

Aka, are you talking about me or you


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So why exactly do you want to help (or even talk to) someone who doesn't want to talk to you?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Don, it's not that I really want to talk to them (I can't since I'm blocked) but I would like to know who has me blocked. I encountered my first block yesterday when trying to respond to Jonathon's post. I already know about Joe and HMike since they told me they were going to do it. So I started thinking about how many people have me blocked and ultimately why. After the why I would then consider whether or not they were worth saving.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blocking belongs between studs and on the football field. 
Then, there's bird blocking. 
My wife blocks out her quilts. 
On LJ, I''m gonna start blocking posters whose avatars are ephemeral.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DKV, I'm going to start by saying you don't bother me, I find your post somewhat entertaining, although seldom woodworking related, and I'll keep stopping by as long as that is the case. With that said, if you need to work that hard to keep friends, you may want to read your tag line and try some sand paper. Just my opinion and probably not worth a damn, but mine none the less.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My avatar never changes…unless it's for the betterment of LJ's membership. I have noticed others that change quite a bit.

To add more to my answer to DonW I would probably give Joe a second chance since I am now starting to understand the shadow world he inhabits but I have no need to be unblocked by HMike. In fact I don't even care why…He's a very bad lookin' hombre…don't want to push that one to far. Plus, he rides a chopper…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If internet fights didnt amuse me so much i would have blocked you DKV. Why .. mostly, your ego kinda rubs me the wrong way.

*After the why I would then consider whether or not they were worth saving.* <-- case in point.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chrisstef, I now understand the problem. I don't use enough smiley faces. 

I don't consider that I have been in any internet fights, disagreements yes, but fights? No way. I do my best to get along with everyone. It's "them" that are out of line if "they" can't see my point. 

Did that work? BTW, what happend to the vote? I promise to abide by the outcome. Promise. Let's get on with it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think the management team at Lumberjocks would encourage a 'should I stay or should I go now' poll.

Although they may make an exception in your case.

FWIW I vote stay.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DonW sadi, "DKV, I'm going to start by saying you don't bother me, I find your post somewhat entertaining, although seldom woodworking related, and I'll keep stopping by as long as that is the case."

My response would be pretty much the same as DonW's. You dont seem to "bother" me one way or t'other. 
I use the Pulse Page with "all activity" turned on so I see everything that's posted. If the title catches my eye, I open it up and take a peek. I never look to see whose post it is before I open it. If it's interesting enough I may put it on my watch list, otherwise any time I click open the pulse page I can see what I've already read and decide if I want to see what's been added. Or not.

I have no reason to block anyone, because one day they might just post something that would change my life, and I'd miss it if they were blocked.

As to this "vote" you've called for, I vote you stay.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Chrisstef…his potentially offensive posts are in the site's "corner bar" area…comedian Auggie Smith had a great routine on that subject…"if you don't like it, don't go there".


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV: You get my 5 votes to stay!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

First let me say I have never block anyone and never will.

DVK, on top of all the controversial topics you bring up now you want to play Big Brother and stick your nose into everyone privacy. Its no one business who blocks who except between those directly involved. Don't we get enough Big Brother crap from government sources to make you happy?

Now here's an idea. This site should make a rule that 75 % of anyone post has to be woodworking related. That would sure cut you post down.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

What i said doesnt mean that i dont like you or that you should be bannished, i dont know you well enough to make that decision honestly. You wanted truth. Thats the truth on my feelings.

I cant vote though brother, not my job to deem who comes or goes from the island. So in a round about way i guess its a vote to stay.

Tee - indeed they are in the corner bar, and i frequent that same place from time to time, im totally with ya on "dont go there". Once in a while ive gotta dabble though. What can i say, i like whiskey.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it would be nice to be able to see the block lists of others, or have them be public. Blocking, in the LJ sense is probably not for me, but I know that I am blocked by at least one other LJ, no bid deal I guess…

I vote you stay, I am probably with DonW. You do amuse me from time to time, so there is some value there. Plus, it takes all types to make the world go round.

Carry on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Alaska, I could buy into a 50/50 rule.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You could make some crosses and post them in projects…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn it renners, that is exactly what I was going to do.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There's a jock on here, (can't remember who) that blocked me when I wanted to comment on one of his posts.
I went to his home page and he stated that a couple of days ago, he blocked over 50 LJ's because of their pro gun stance.
So he can write what he wants and there is no one who responds to his opinions opposed to him.
Kind of like the burning of the books in another time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, I'm glad you showed up. I would like to use you as an example. Jimc unblocked everyone at the beginning of the year. Nice gesture. Now you have to earn your way back on to his block list…if you want to be there for some strange reason.

Are you in favor of the yearly block/unblock review?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

No one has earned a block yet this year, but I'm still blocked by HMike, and DaN, and the guy I commented on above.
Oh well.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

ok…anybody else seeing a post still appearing in the "write" window after hitting the post button?

Chrisstef…I rarely go to bars but when I do, I "listen and filter".


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes teejk.. every time I hit the post button and the page refershes, I still see what I wrote in the big white "write" box. I thought that was normal, no?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a kitty cat with poo issues. My wife and I have spent over $2000 in vet bills on Poopoo Kitty, which has helped both keep her alive AND keep the issues somewhat controlled. But at any given time, there will be a new turd to contend with on our bedroom carpet or dingleberries to remove. Yet, still, we keep Poopoo Kitty around because, despite the stinky crap, she has grown on us. It is not her fault that she can't control her Poo.

DKV, I vote to keep you here, because you are our Poopoo Kitty.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Noticed jim C unblocked me … it was a payback block from my *internet super hero days* anyways

From what I can tell everyone that still has me blocked is a payback block.










Troll Hunter blocked people for name calling … potty mouth drunks or for general crazy ********************.

Troll Hunter had a strict code of ethics.

Troll Hunter never blocked anyone because of their differing opinions. Only because of goofy behavior.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15710


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it's looking fairly positive so far DKV, it's like we're talking you down from a building.

DON'T JUMP!

But on the other hand, those who would see you pack up and ride off into the sunset might be a bit shy about putting it out in the open…

Only saying.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I see, then why am I still blocked by you?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Shoot, I tried to buy some hones from a DUDE who was selling them. Big white box. Good way to run a business. Just block your customers.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you put all that urinating Charlie Chaplin business behind you DaN?

Got it out of your system, as it were?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Will never ever-ever pee on thedude's avatar ever again. Never ever never.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, anyone that has an opinion but is too shy to express it…does not have an opinion. Especially when asked for it. Or, there name is Lilly…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

their


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I only do it so you can catch it…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone that has asked to be unblocked has been unblocked. Post haste.

Troll Hunter has a heart … but he's not stupid.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DaN, are you saying everyone you ever blocked is now unblocked? Would you do me a favor and send a pm to Jonathon and tell him that if he reminds me what I did to get blocked I'll not do it again. I think…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Cosmicsniper: "...If it helps, DKV, I'll tell HM that you are really crushed that he has spurned your advances and that you'd like a second chance…"

You know, if it helps DKV, you are the only one that I PROACTIVELY blocked before being blocked first. I am not saying that I am better than you… Hell I have spent 45 days plus and another 6-months in the LJ's corner, so I owe you nothing. I know how to be a bad player, and I also know how to be a good player. Something you have failed to learn, even in your alter-egos, such as *@toidiem* and others, I am sure. BTW, as soon as I called you on this one… toidiem has been history… NO POSTS at all. OK now that I have said that, it will now change huh… Gothcha'...

I truly find it easier to ignore you than to entertain you….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DKV 
No not everyone is unblocked. Unblocked bandit a minute ago. That's enough for today.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

HMike, if you quit following me around you wouldn't have your anxiety problems. The sniffing sound you make bothers me. Toidiem? You're delusional buddy, delusional…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks DaN. We'll get there together. I have it easy…I just don't block anyone. No fun in that.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

(edited by moderators)

Like you I have not blocked a single soul or at least I don't think so ?, what would be the point in such childish, purely pubescent behaviour when my own sense of masculinity is so clearly defined.

What I do find strange are those who have me blocked and yet cannot wait to pounce upon me on threads where I am not blocked, yet invoke their wrath and shoot me in the back. Quite cowardly in my opinion but I do agree with you, that it is impossible to improve your behaviour and reactions to a person who instinctively shuts you out from their life due to adolescent experience of self inflicted banishment, if communication ceases and desists ?…….its a strange world

I deal with this kinda crap everyday, all day and you are refreshing change of pace


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

why is it, that day all day long you can ask a man if he closes his own front door, the door to which he owns, the one that greets him when he comes to a warm place and the temperature outside is minus 40 with a wind, that he closes the door

and when he gets to a job-site, he suddenly forgets to close the door, again and again and again, forgets, and forgets, couldn't remember even the slightest bit that resembles memory

too many who stare at the past remain living it and those who forget it, will never improve their future


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I was going to say: Blocked, nanee-nanee-boo-boo. But I won't.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*yer blocked maggot* is copyrighted


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I wish we could see who has blocked us. I went to thank someone for a great review a while back to find out I was blocked and couldnt comment on their review.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

It needs to be said here, I must point out that there are a few members here who claim to have never blocked anybody. One member who makes this claim has made threatening remarks to me in PM, about how I'm not going to live much longer, along with a Google streets image of my house(!!!), and pictures of his arsenal. What a great guy he is! He hasn't blocked anyone!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poopie, it's your duty to expose this guy. What if he shows up at someone's door and shoots them when you could have warned us all. We need to be prepared to repel this guy as soon as he thinks about walking on our property. In fact we need to be proactive and hunt the mutha down like the dog he is. Who is he? WHO IS HE? Poopie, you have got to tell us. You have got to protect us all. Pleeeeeeease!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

To me that should be reported to the police, PoopieKat. That is very threatening, and could be jail time.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*DKV:* Anyone dumb enough to invite this dreck over to their house… deserves it, LOL! The mods are aware of this person. It is disturbing, however, for anyone to post such brain-dead comments whether in anger, frustration, or absolute seriousness. Now… what happened to your avatar?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Poopie, I am shocked. These are the actions of a psychotic coward.

The internet is full of messed up people, but you wouldn't really expect it on a woodworking website.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya'll sound like a bunch of 12 year olds on the grade school play ground, ... sorry I read this thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Grumpy, we're also sorry you read this thread since you obviously don't care about the health and welfare of your fellow jocks…

Poopie, everyone hates any avatar I select so I decided to be anonymous…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You're not feeling the love, are you Grumpy?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd loan you this one, but i think it is already spoken for ( yes, my last name is newman)









Maybe a more laid back approach???


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I would rather be like a 12 year old in the play ground than a joyless, miserable, old git.

Where is the emoticon for two fingers and a raspberry?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Hard to imagine anyone having a grudge against Poopiekat. I too am shocked and appalled.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Whether in a social environment, workplace, or family affair, there are people with whom you cannot get along. People who, no matter how hard you try to ignore them, they just irritate you and get your dander up. So… when forced into the same room with them, most will tacitly, mutually look away, neither side wishing to yield to one another. That's Cool! That mutual Reaganesque MAD tactic, just give them their space and let them respect yours too. That works! *BUT….* Here in message boards like this, that boundary is often not observed. So regrettably some members stay blocked, like *nwbusa* for his comment above, while time proves that others actually are of a similar point of view on most issues and get unblocked.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Usually, in cases where you find you can't get along with someone, it's due to repeated negative interactions that culminate in a desire to avoid that person completely (or, in the case of an online forum where you can't avoid said person completely, you do the next best thing-block the person). Alternately, said unagreeable person could do something that is so egregiously offensive that instant action (e.g. blocking) is warranted. It seems to me that even though we all have different thresholds of tolerance for offensive behavior, as reasonable people it is fair to expect the blocking feature not to be used for trivial reasons. My two cents.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

IT'S A MESSAGE BOARD!!!!! nothing more…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Pooiekat, I agree with madts. You don't need that B.S.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Katdaddy gone … poof ! to think I unblocked him just yesterday


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I was blocked and, after checking why, have been opened again. Maybe I was too punky, but the offended party has unblocked my posts. I'm glad for that, and will continue to try to be less offensive. I'm really not a ….......
Just my thoughts.
Bill


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I was blocked, my fault totally. We sorted out our differences and I'm glad he unblocked me because he is a very talented woodworker.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone, as I said somewhere else, here maybe or there, hell it may have been on the Knights of Columbus site…anyway we all have our foibles. Me, not as much as some of you but never the less we all have them. If you look closely you will find both negative and positve aspects of everyone unless you're looking at Bundy, Dahmer or Gacy and I don't think we have any of them. Do we? Do serial killers like woodworking? Texas chainsaw massacre?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

unblocked Bill W …


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good one DaN…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

You can't cure cartoon stupid!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I vote DKV stays!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV: I see that the sandpaper worked. You do seem less rough around the edges.
Also unblocked by THEDUDE50 for a while.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

poopiekat, don't play saint here man. You block people simply for disagreeing with you even if it is in a polite way. So don't pretend you only block the jerks or threatening people.

I have no problem on the way you choose to block and how you choose to block, but please do not try to sound as a happy go along fellow, you are as testy as some of us when it comes to blocking.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Poopiekat, ……..now that's a strange "Handle", just the visual is disturbing, at least for me being a total moron, its up there with a ******************** smothered 4 legger.

Poopiecat has me blocked, and in Poopies defence, I might have deserved it : )) Regardless, …either way, no big deal.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*Kat*daddy… Poopie*kat*... come on, I know I'm not the only one thinking it.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Since I am pretty new here: Is there any way you can see a list of all the people that have you blocked? This way you could once a day go plead your innocence , and ask for forgiveness. At this moment I think that I am in the clear. But I do not KNOW.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

It's pretty incredible that I have posted on here and someone has found a way to delete them.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, what do you mean? Deleted?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Very strange DKV, I posted a response and it disappeared. Someone is very cleaver.
If that's the case, I'm gone forever.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This place is getting scarry. I get unblocked and JimC has his posts removed. DKV. do your job as host and flag Martin , Debbie and the other guy, and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think there was a glitch. I posted on another thread an my posts were gone as well.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, what I'd do is send a quick pm to Debbie. I had thought it happened to me a couple times but wrote it off to I didn't hit post prior to leaving the page. Besides, we all know hackers are kids and teenagers. Probably a technical glitch…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV. Your blocking thing is working. Members are unblocking like crazy. Its like the big flood.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Praise the lord…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jim c………..it happens to me all the time so don't sweat it. Just a moderator doing their job as we both know that written words lack "tone" and are interpreted as the reader sees fit be it good or bad ?

and FYI jim C. This is a "Life sentence", theres no getting "out" so to speak, it is a life time free membership carrying forward in perpetuity so even if you quit, go away, leave, block, un block, re-post, beg…..post nudity, rude cartoons, rude language, or a complete lie, the utter truth or maybe a legitimate question worded perfectly ? There is simply no perfect way to say your fired or you quit ? and play by the rules or get slapped around until you obey

children grow up better when the word "no" is implemented sooner rather then later as the repercussions and such of learning this lesson only become harder to teach

if yer outta here, take me with you


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't leave Moron, I think I am one of the few who get you…...and I do know you are a kick ass woodworker…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Why would Jimc or moron leave? This is THE place… Where would they go? Facebook?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

there are some who think the earth isn't flat and they have never experienced - 65 Celsius in a van with religious gay men in a foreign country where English isn't the daily language and blocking never brings a happy ending,

ever

thick as mud and entertaining too

: ))

joining wood and all its glories of steel and stone, finish and the implementation of one persons vision of pen to paper is apparently very complex, albeit easy to some, would make others believe that Big Box Boy has the answers, and obviously for some, this is true as I am occasionally in the cattle train and to the trough ha

I am agased at how many people question me and really they dont like the smell of ******************** (not to say say I do), when they cant sharpen a plough or even the foggiest idea of what a weed looks like or even a good meal ? they are the same surprised eyes that look at me with contempt when I tell them they suck at "tile" and to please rip it all off the wall because if you don't do it right

you dont get paid

who decides whats right, what works, what doesnt, who wins and who looses, who blocks and who doesn't is at least a mild giggle and a gentle sway from the realities of whats real and whats not


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DKV - I rarely comment on your threads, but I do enjoy reading them!

I thought your new avatar was not blank but white. I figured it was a hint at pure and unblemished, but I am usually wrong about these things…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

i love the smell of manure

it reminds me of my roots

: ))


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Things grow better too…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

only if its composted


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sras, I like the idea of pure and unblemished. I would also add innocent and delicate. The reason I went with my current avatar was I wanted to be anonymous/incognito. For some reason that didn't work. I'll get a handle on this technology stuff yet.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

If you don't want anyone to see you, try typing with your eyes closed.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

blocked


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

blocked


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You have the best images to share - most of them I get…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Man: That Great Dane just wants that Chihuahua to be wrapped up in a tortilla, as a breakfast taco


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

there are some who think the earth isn't flat and they have never experienced - 65 Celsius in a van with religious gay men in a foreign country where English isn't the daily language and blocking never brings a happy ending,

ever

THAT WOULD SCARE ME. Big time. But then again it is to hot to have any thing happen.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

BLOCKED!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

all things are possible


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have Tor and Odin duking it out right now. I want to place a bet on the game and I have yet to get an answer. I will keep you guys posted. I know for a fact that Tor is a Ravens fan.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

we paint our own worlds


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe have loki as a Ref? That would make things interesting.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Loki does not care about American Foot ball. He likes old style Norse soccer, where you used the latest enemy's head as a ball. Tor has the game being over in the first five minutes of the the second half. The Ravens will go ahead and stay in the lead for the rest of the game. Tor does not know what the other team is, because that year was at least a 1000yrs. later in the future. Odin does not really give a ********************. He just wants to eat Nachos.

So there you have it from the Gods. Ravens beat the other team in the Super Bowl.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pshaw!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A mountain gorilla (Africa - BBC)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

r u sure


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I block'd a dude today. Pissed me off a tad. Will unblock em when I forget why.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Gee, that's surprising a good natured jock like you would block someone Dan ummmm.
I find this really hard to believe!
Other than that, who the hell cares!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hey JC never forgot why I blocked ya … oh and I never will need reminding


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

you mean "reminding".
Spelling and sentence construction are paramount to projecting intelligence, of which, other than useless cartoons, you have little or none.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

whats-a-matter JC, drunk again?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the truth is always easy to find


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Danny boy, You would be an expert on that habit. I've visited Photo bucket and seen the proof. Good grief!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the only one who has to care










you know

they wont


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

If you choose to drive down a road with sharp rocks and bald tires you're bound to get a flat. So if you like to change tires all the time than you've found your perfect route in life. Or if you really are getting sick of changing tires because it's stopping you from getting to your destination then take a diff route; but don't blame the route or the tires after you decide; set them as losses or learning experiences and move on.

I feel bad for seeing people get rejected when they're trying to make things better, but I feel even worse for them when they can't figure out how to respect themselves enough to allow others to do the same.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We don't need no stinking block list!! This is not kindergarten! If you get blocked, accept that the guy/gal does not like what you have to say and go on with life!


----------

